# HIVC - Orange Lake



## udovideo (Jun 9, 2011)

I am a current member of the Holiday Inn Vacation Club.  I have 2 Orange Lake weeks and a small Lake Geneva property as a part of my membership.  I get approximately 265K points per year.

I now own another deeded week at Orange Lake and I would like to know how to include that week into the HIVC.  Do I need to pay a fee to use it under HIVC?  Do I need to "convert to points".

When I originally joined HIVC they were making the transition from Global Access.  It cost me $5,000. in order to "buy" the lake geneva property in order to convert my other 2 weeks to HIVC.  It was very confusing.

Any advice?


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 11, 2011)

udovideo said:


> I am a current member of the Holiday Inn Vacation Club.  I have 2 Orange Lake weeks and a small Lake Geneva property as a part of my membership.  I get approximately 265K points per year.
> 
> I now own another deeded week at Orange Lake and I would like to know how to include that week into the HIVC.  Do I need to pay a fee to use it under HIVC?  Do I need to "convert to points".
> 
> ...



The deeded week will not be under HIVC and they would probably charge you a small fortune to bring it into the system.  Since RCI membership is included in your HIVC account, you may wish to find out what that membership and see if you can convert you deeded week into RCI points.  If so, it probably will be off the standard grid (lower) and not the points for that week that you would see on RCI points for the resort.  In addition, they would charge you a small fee to do so and to exchange the week.  If they allow it, it still would be cheaper than going through HIVC buying into the system (have I mentioned it is outlandish way to expensive and is hard to recover what you put into it)


----------



## sunshine4 (Jun 12, 2011)

It can not be converted to RCI points either. HIVC prohibits it since they went points unless you owned unit and RCI points prior to that then those can be grandfathered in.


----------

